
Williams-Sonoma accuses Amazon of copying West Elm furniture - supercanuck
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/williams-sonoma-accuses-amazon-of-copying-west-elm-furniture/
======
com2kid
Recently I went shopping for a new, nice, couch.

After having visited all the local medium and high the retailers, my choice
was which slight variation of preferred leather couch style did I want.

All the furniture companies turn out very similar models. If you pay close
attention you can spot when one retailer releases a new design, a 6-8 month
delay, and then the "inspired copies" being released by other furniture
brands.

